# Betta Breeders in NJ



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey everyone, I was just wondering if anyone of you guys live near/in NJ.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. I would also like to see your fish room, lol.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

my fish room, or a different breeder in nj. where in new jersey do you live ilovebunnies??


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I drove to pick up one of my ragdoll kittens in NJ.:lol:


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

I live in Atlantic County, South Jersey. How about you?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

do you know where bergen county is? if so do you know where hasbrouck heights is. Its a small town off of rt. 17


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Hehe, oh wow you live at the tippy top of NJ. I used to live in Jersey City 2 years ago and for a short time lived in Maddison NJ. But now I live back around Cape May.


----------



## bettanj143 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello guys...I am from new jersey too. union township to be exact. and i have some new spawns of super platinum white hmpk.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

cool. how far is that from bergen county. ridgewood to be specific. i would totally be interested in getting a pair of those platinums.


----------



## bettanj143 (Jun 27, 2011)

about the distance i dont know... i am running out of Indian almond leaves.. where can i buy locally?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i dont know about the leaves. i get mine shipped in from another state! so how old are the super white hmpks? and u live in union township? i searched that in google and nothing came up!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

never mind! we are 98 minutes away from each other.


----------



## bettanj143 (Jun 27, 2011)

They are about 3 months now. i have 7 pairs available. Their parents are both from thailand. I also have super red spawn but they are still tiny. About 200 of them^^


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

could i buy a pair? how much could they cost without shipping cause i might be able to meet halfway if that is okay with you?


----------

